# Jerkbait on a bubble rig?



## BigGreenGoblin (Aug 21, 2019)

I’ve used straws behind a bubble with a lot of success. I was just wondering if anyone has tried using a jerkbait behind a bubble with any success, trying to target bigger Spanish and Kings with the bubble rig. Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## jasper181 (Aug 22, 2019)

BigGreenGoblin said:


> I’ve used straws behind a bubble with a lot of success. I was just wondering if anyone has tried using a jerkbait behind a bubble with any success, trying to target bigger Spanish and Kings with the bubble rig. Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


Yes, there are actually a few companies that make premade rigs with a jerk bait. Jig head with shad body/paddle tail, swimming mullet or DOA. I actually saw a guy tarpon fishing with one , he had the bubble float and a big sandeel plastic.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 26, 2019)

That's the way some locals were fishing the boney fish at juno beach pier last weekend.  

I was watching from the side as they were buzzing those across the top of mackerel schools as they came in.  Uh yuh they were working pretty good for them fellas!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 26, 2019)

Just throw a straight X-rap without the bubble. That is the way to target kings and big spanish.


----------



## BigGreenGoblin (Aug 26, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> Just throw a straight X-rap without the bubble. That is the way to target kings and big spanish.


Yeah I’ve been throwing one the past couple of days, hooked up on a king but it got spit. It’s been slow.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 27, 2019)

BigGreenGoblin said:


> Yeah I’ve been throwing one the past couple of days, hooked up on a king but it got spit. It’s been slow.



August is generally not a good time for kings. September and October will pick up big time.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Aug 27, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> Just throw a straight X-rap without the bubble. That is the way to target kings and big spanish.



What color X-rap would you recommend?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 27, 2019)

ForsythGlock said:


> What color X-rap would you recommend?



I like any of the bright ones in size 12 or 14. Hot pink, Clown, Hot head, and Glass ghost are all good ones to have.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks Dustin!


----------



## weagle (Sep 5, 2019)

I crush the spanish on a DonBob rig.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 5, 2019)

weagle said:


> I crush the spanish on a DonBob rig.




How many fish are you getting out of one fluke? Seems like you would burn through them quickly.


----------



## weagle (Sep 5, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> How many fish are you getting out of one fluke? Seems like you would burn through them quickly.



Probably average 2 spanish per fluke.  I'll take 2 bags.  If you burn through a bag of flukes, you'll have a mess of spanish.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 6, 2019)

weagle said:


> Probably average 2 spanish per fluke.  I'll take 2 bags.  If you burn through a bag of flukes, you'll have a mess of spanish.



10-4! I’ll give that a try. I love fishing Paymaster’s clouser minnows behind my bubbles. They are quite sturdy and are also something different than what most are fishing.


----------



## weagle (Sep 6, 2019)

Sometimes you win, sometimes the Sharks win.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Sep 6, 2019)

I remember fishing at the PCB Pier and hooked onto a big King on a sliver spoon.  He ended up bending the hook and getting off. Put up a big fight though. 

Never tried the bubble rig.


----------



## BigGreenGoblin (Sep 6, 2019)

The idea for me was to be able to get some distance with some of the hard jerkbaits that would be too hard to get out there without the bubble, had a little success with a rapala ripstop. Dustin is right about the xrap though, I had more flashes and strikes on the xrap in a week from kings than I ever had snobbling a live or dead bait.


----------



## weagle (Sep 7, 2019)

This is my favorite saltwater jerk bait for the gulf piers.  Yo zuri crystal minnow:


----------

